# Craftsman Dovetail Fixture 720-2570



## vuldub (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi there. I’m new to the forum.

I have a Craftsman dovetail jig 720-2570 that I would like to get working. (I posted the manual in the manual forum - I can't put the link here - newbies aren't allowed to) It was my father’s – he used it several times with good results. It’s been collecting dust for 8 years (since he passed away) and I’m looking to use it. I have a PorterCable router with a Craftsman conversion base plate – plate came with two bushings ¼” and ½”. From my measurements these bushing match the OD of the cheap plastic metal collared bushing that come with the dovetail jig. So I have bushing to use in the jig. I also have a set of PorterCable bushings, but the OD is slightly thicker than the Craftsman, so they won’t work. (Betamax vs VHS in the tool world….I digress)

Here’s my questions:

1)	Are there router bits other than the Craftsman set of 3, that can be used in this jig? My other 1/2” dovetail bits with 1/4” shank do not fit in the bushing – they interfere with the bushing and or don't cut out the right shape of material. There are several bits from Lee Valley: ( I cannot post the link until I have graduated from newbie, so google "Lee Valley Dovetail Bit and you should find the link), but I have no idea what degree the Craftsman’s are.

2)	In the 3 piece set (Sears Item# 00926354000 | Model# 26354) There is a 1/4 in. straight bit, 1/2 in. dovetail bit, 9/16 in. dovetail bit. I need a ¼” dovetail bit (9-70171) and ½” dovetail bit (9-70171) - so how does this set of 3 work – does it only give me the ½” dovetail and the 9/16” dovetail / ¼” straight have no use for this jig?

3)	Can the jig be used for box joints? Doesn’t make reference to this anywhere in the manual.

4) I also have the additional template “Hand Cut Style Dovetail” (9-70707) that requires a special bit 9-25539 – any idea how to find this bit or a suitable substitute?

Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Wes.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


The straight bit would be used for making box joints. If your jig had a tails template then it would also be used for making through dovetails.


----------



## Bob Cahill (Nov 26, 2017)

Does anyone jknow where I can get number 2 template for a craftsman dove jkit 720.2570?

Bob Cahill [email protected]


----------

